# Just installed my Spoiler.



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

I want your opinion. I just installed a sportwing spoiler on my 2011 Cruze 1.8. I really like the way it makes the back of my car looks. :th_coolio: 

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Not bad! That's a slightly more aggressive version of the OEM lip spoiler. I like it. 

Definite do not like on the dealer license plate frame. That thing's narsty!


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Where did you pick that up at? I like it, deff more noticeable than the RS spoiler.


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Not bad! That's a slightly more aggressive version of the OEM lip spoiler. I like it.
> 
> Definite do not like on the dealer license plate frame. That thing's narsty!


Thanks! 

I really do need to get a new plate holder. I just can't find one I like. Maybe i'll just go get a regular black one from advance auto or something.


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

RS LTZ said:


> Where did you pick that up at? I like it, deff more noticeable than the RS spoiler.


I got it on eBay, for a really good deal! They guy bought it for his wife, who also had an imperial blue Cruze. She didn't want it so he sold it for cheap online. You can purchase one from their website, at Welcome to Sportwing.com 

They come painted to match perfectly with our car and with the instructions, the intall took less than 30 minutes.


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks slick!

Slightly more aggressive look than OEM as mentioned above. :goodjob:


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i think i have found the spoiler i want now. thank you for the pics. it looks awesome.


----------



## cvan44 (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks great!!!


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

i think it looks real good, goes with the car very well.


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

SRT8-to-Eco! said:


> Looks slick!
> 
> Slightly more aggressive look than OEM as mentioned above. :goodjob:





LARRY01Z28 said:


> i think i have found the spoiler i want now. thank you for the pics. it looks awesome.





cvan44 said:


> Looks great!!!





dindin said:


> i think it looks real good, goes with the car very well.


Thanks Guys! I really do appreciate the positive feedback! It's a nice alternative to the oem spoiler.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's one of the best lookin' spoilers I've seen come up on the aftermarket!

Nice job!!

License plate frame....I normally leave mine on for a few months, along with the vinyl decal on the trunk lid... Only because I have a very
good relationship with my dealership. They do me right (thru 4 vehicles now) and have always given good service. I'll give them a few months advertising,
then the rear of the car becomes mine!


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks amazing. How do these spoilers sit on? Are they double sided tape, or screwed in?

If so, does this aftermarket spoiler fit the factory holes or require re-drilling?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Looks great!!! Where did you get it I may do to my LS since I have been dragging my feet about wheels.


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> That's one of the best lookin' spoilers I've seen come up on the aftermarket!
> 
> Nice job!!
> 
> ...


Thank You!

I took the vinyl sticker off the first day! But I did have the dealership frame on for 4 months! I just replaced with regular black ones from advance auto haha.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Does that spoiler screw into the factory locations for the RS Spoiler? Thats the deciding factor for me


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

70x7 said:


> Very nice!


Thanks! 



R1XSTA said:


> Looks amazing. How do these spoilers sit on? Are they double sided tape, or screwed in?
> 
> If so, does this aftermarket spoiler fit the factory holes or require re-drilling?


Thank You! There are 2 holes that do need to be drilled. I didn't have a spoiler to begin with, so I drilled those wholes my self. They install instructions make it really easy. The spoiler also has double sided tape that supplies added support. 



Patman said:


> Looks great!!! Where did you get it I may do to my LS since I have been dragging my feet about wheels.


Thanks! I got mine from eBay but you can visit sportwing.com to purchase one. I'm going to get tints in a couple of weeks, then save up for an intake!


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

RS LTZ said:


> Does that spoiler screw into the factory locations for the RS Spoiler? Thats the deciding factor for me


I'm not entirely sure about the factory location. Do you have a picture of the holes? I can defintely tell if I see a picture.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

2nd time looking at this post... I really want to get this and replace my ECO lip!


----------



## kylake (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice looking!

Take note Chevy it looks better than my RS spoiler......maybe on the 2013 RS model?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> 2nd time looking at this post... I really want to get this and replace my ECO lip!


X2!!!! Looks great, man! Did they send it already painted to match the Granite Black?


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

Darn. 

Well, sorry to rain on this parade but I don't like it. It looks like a stuck on piece that doesn't belong. Especially from the side. 

If I put a spoiler (I personally don't like them), then it would be a real one like this one










Or this










Personally, I like the Cruze as it comes. If you like sporty better a 2012 Focus.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I can see where you're coming from- I like second one a lot! Choices, choices... Do you have a link for the second one?


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

To each their own. I would rather have any type of lip spoiler over one that's raised. No offense taken.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

```

```



boats4life said:


> I can see where you're coming from- I like second one a lot! Choices, choices... Do you have a link for the second one?


I'm with you that second is sick looking... LINK please!!


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> I'm with you that second is sick looking... LINK please!!


That one is by 3dCarbon. 5 PC body kit Wing Spoiler

3DCarbon 691814 3dCarbon Chevrolet Cruze Style Kit 5 Pc. Kit with Rear Deck Lid Wing Style Spoiler - 691814, 3DCarbon Body Kit


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Holy sexy batman that lip kit is awesome. Wonder how much it would be pre-painted...


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> Holy sexy batman that lip kit is awesome. Wonder how much it would be pre-painted...


Go to the manufacturers website. When you order you have a choice to order it pre painted

Chevrolet Cruze 3dCarbon Style Kits | 3dCarbon Website

Like this


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I like it I think I will do the same. I found a website Welcome to Sportwing.com They have with and without a 3rd tail light. Just need your paint code. Of course they don't list Taupe(the color of mine) but they have colors I never heard of like Dark Labyrinth Metallic and Pewter Gray Metallic. The paint code will tell what it really is or what they call it.


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

thaicruze said:


> That one is by 3dCarbon. 5 PC body kit Wing Spoiler
> 
> 3DCarbon 691814 3dCarbon Chevrolet Cruze Style Kit 5 Pc. Kit with Rear Deck Lid Wing Style Spoiler - 691814, 3DCarbon Body Kit


 
This kit looks AMAZING! I really like those rims! Do you know what brand they are? I would love to find out.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

iCruze1.8 said:


> This kit looks AMAZING! I really like those rims! Do you know what brand they are? I would love to find out.


Haha, I just answered this in a different thread- they're the Sparco Assetto Gara's. One of the few wheels that fits out lug pattern.


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Haha, I just answered this in a different thread- they're the Sparco Assetto Gara's. One of the few wheels that fits out lug pattern.


Thanks Boats! Those are definitely the rims I'm saving up for!


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

iCruze1.8 said:


> This kit looks AMAZING! I really like those rims! Do you know what brand they are? I would love to find out.


Same as these I guess

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-suspension/3001-new-wheels.html


----------



## Kyle715 (Apr 6, 2012)

What year is ur cruze? The site said its only for 2011 models :-/


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

I know this thread is older, but has anyone seen that 3dCarbon kit in person? I'm really tempted to get it.
And never buy a kit pre painted. 99% of the time it doesn't match close enough. I work at a custom shop and we just had to repaint some Acura parts cause the guy bought them prepainted and they were way off. Too many conditions can change the color slightly when the paint is made.
Also the 3dCarbon lip kit is just a computer generated picture. The rims do look like the Sparcos but I saw a real picture of the kit and it looked a little different.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Lookin' good. I bought a lip spoiler one for my 2011 LS from a place called spoiler wing king but if you can find one that bought one + didn't need with the same color WTG! That will teach that guy you bought it off of to talk to his wife first before buying!!!! LOL Any other plans for your LS? I know I still need to tint.


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

Patman said:


> Lookin' good. I bought a lip spoiler one for my 2011 LS from a place called spoiler wing king but if you can find one that bought one + didn't need with the same color WTG! That will teach that guy you bought it off of to talk to his wife first before buying!!!! LOL Any other plans for your LS? I know I still need to tint.


LOL. Thanks! I just lucked out man. I still need to get tints as well! After that, I'm planning on getting some rims and maybe work on the suspension. I do have a UR Front strut waiting to be installed, which I hope to do next weekend.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey let me ask you, did you have to make holes for the screws or is it just glued on?


----------

